# Affordable European Mount



## Snowbirdjh (Apr 1, 2007)

My first shoulder mount was around $350 with an eight month wait, and the last one was over $375 with an eleven month wait. Last year I priced a European mount with bugs for $150, with a two month wait. I then found a local person that does them for $65 in less than a week. After looking at some he did, I took both my archery and later my gun deer there, and have never been sorry for the decision. They are on oak plaques and look great. I am retired now and $130 for two mounts sure sounded better than $800 and I would still have to wait 6 months to see them. I was able to put the mounts on the wall before the respective seasons were finished. Some friends took their bucks and those of their young hunters there also. This is an affordable alternative to cutting antlers off and hanging them in the garage, or putting up the big bucks for a full shoulder mount. Ask around and you may find someone in your area that does a good job and has a reasonable price. Always look at the work they do. Some of you may even try these yourself. They look cool!


----------

